

Netflix Monitors BitTorrent To Purchase Shows - bernardom
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2013/09/16/how-clever-netflix-monitors-bittorrent-to-purchase-shows/

======
streetnigga
Anyone familiar with "MediaDefender" will remember the leak they had. It
showed marketing intel being a growing portion of their business.

Essentially they were collecting IPs off of bittorrent while poisoning the
swarm, while also making reports that guided the music industry as to what to
market.

These people within media companies take glee in hauling others to court as to
inflict fear in the flock, while profiting off them by using consumption
metrics to guide what is pitched. All this while vehemently insisting pirates
are just killing their ability to purchase more luxury automobiles.

